# Horses- Beautiful and intelligent animals



## Camper6 (Jan 19, 2021)

Lately I have been watching You Tube videos about horses.   These are working horses that are used in logging operations taking logs out of the woods.  It's a better way because they can work between standing timber.

They are really smart.  Horses respond to voice commands and physical commands on the reins.

All they ask for is something to eat and a place to sleep.

It's amazing to see them come in after work and go right into their stalls.


----------



## Camper6 (Jan 29, 2021)

Thanks for replying.


----------



## HoneyNut (Jan 29, 2021)

Camper6 said:


> All they ask for is something to eat and a place to sleep.


...and a farrier...and a vet...and mosquito repellent...and a new fence after the knock it down rubbing on it or leaning over it for that greener grass...and bright orange halters so the hunters don't mistake them for deer...a little shampoo and conditioner for their manes and tails...some leg wraps to match their saddle pads...and carrots - lots and lots of carrots.  I love horses.  My retirement fund would be a lot healthier without them tho.


----------



## asp3 (Jan 29, 2021)

I was never really that interested in horses until I friended a distant relative on Facebook started seeing her posts about her horses.  Interestingly this also coincided with my attending Worldcon (the world science fiction convention) and there was a panel there about writing about horses and how to get it right.  The writers on the panel were all horse people and hearing them talk about these wonderful beings gave me more of an appreciation for them.

I hope to find some sort of volunteer job dealing with horses once I'm retired so I'm able to be around horses from time to time to learn more about them and spend time with them.


----------



## Camper6 (Jan 29, 2021)

On my bucket list. Ride a horse. Never done it.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 29, 2021)

I live in  a Horse county,  everything from statuesque old  retired Shire horses, to elegant race horses.... are right here on my doorstep...


----------



## tbeltrans (Jan 29, 2021)

Horses must be smart because according to Hollydolly's pictures, they eat grass.  If we were smart, we would do that too and our grocery bills would be MUCH lower. 

Tony


----------



## Gaer (Jan 29, 2021)

I had a couple thoroughbreds in Colorado on our ranch where we had a beautiful pasture, When I moved South to the desert area, it became too difficult t to lift hay bales all the time.  Had to give them up.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 29, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> I live in  a Horse county,  everything from statuesque old  retired Shire horses, to elegant race horses.... are right here on my doorstep...


I love a dapple grey!


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 30, 2021)

another few of my neighbours....


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 30, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 30, 2021)

me and my  very placid gentle  neighbour ...


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jan 30, 2021)

I have loved horses my whole life, and owing one has always been something I wish I could have done. 
New Jersey is known for having many horses. 
In my younger years I'd go to the local stables and ride but its not the same as having one of your own.
@hollydolly your photos are beautiful. I envy you being able to go out and see them everyday.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 30, 2021)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I have loved horses my whole life, and owing one has always been something I wish I could have done.
> New Jersey is known for having many horses.
> In my younger years I'd go to the local stables and ride but its not the same as having one of your own.
> @hollydolly your photos are beautiful. I envy you being able to go out and see them everyday.


Thank you Ruth...  I do love them ... but I don't ride...


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## Lewkat (Jan 31, 2021)

Ken N Tx said:


>


OMG, what a magnificent animal.  A real beauty, Ken.


----------



## Lewkat (Jan 31, 2021)

I like horses and they like me, but I won't ride them.  I have in the past, but I am not comfortable that far off the ground on an animal who might just decide he is the boss.  I've seen the results when that has happened.


----------



## Hapiguy (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## squatting dog (Feb 12, 2021)

I rode a Morgan stallion one time. It was an interesting meeting of the minds. He was sure he was in control and I was sure he was wrong. I discovered that day that the earth is very hard when landing from that height.    I still ache just thinking about it. The little nip he gave me while I was sitting in the grass didn't improve the situation any.


----------



## Hapiguy (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## Hapiguy (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## Keesha (Feb 18, 2021)

I love horses and have some nice photos I’ve taken of them.


----------



## katlupe (Feb 19, 2021)

I love horses since I was a child. I think they are in my blood. My mother's family had horses even though we did not. I worked at a horse farm in 1999, which is where I bought my 3 horses. They were with me until I moved here. I still miss them but hopefully they are happy and healthy. They are getting along in years so I wonder. But I had no choice and feel I did the right thing for them and me.


----------



## Sliverfox (Feb 19, 2021)

I gave up  ridding when I started to get hip pain from it.
From  hip to toes pain ,must have been pinched nerve.

The littler quarter horse i had then was best horse I ever had.
Sold  him & hope he  lived a good life.

Husband did  not like horses,.
Even though he bought me  my first   quarter horse after we moved here.


----------



## Lewkat (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## Sliverfox (Feb 19, 2021)

My love  for horses started as a child when my Father bought home a stuffed rocking horse for me.
I wore it out & learned  the word  horse.

By age 11 or so I hade wore down my parents enough that a horse was bought  for me.

It was tall & skinny, shipped in from some where from, out west.
Not longer after we got it home it developed 'shipping  fever'.

Somehow  with my grand father's  old methods of treating  sick animals  pulled it through.
From then till   some where about  of age 16  ,, I out grew the horse.
Saved the money  from selling it ,,till I got married , at age 21


----------



## Hapiguy (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## Hapiguy (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 24, 2021)

This is Picasso. A wild mustang stallion in Colorado's Sand Wash Basin.

https://www.thedenverchannel.com/ne...and-legend-of-americas-most-famous-wild-horse


----------



## Pinky (Feb 24, 2021)

mellowyellow said:


> View attachment 151763
> 
> This is Picasso. A wild mustang stallion in Colorado's Sand Wash Basin.
> 
> https://www.thedenverchannel.com/ne...and-legend-of-americas-most-famous-wild-horse


What a beautiful history of Picasso.


----------



## katlupe (Feb 27, 2021)

My horses waiting for spring.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 27, 2021)

These are pics I took myself in Spain....


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 27, 2021)

This was taken as part of a parade through the streets of Fuengirola


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 27, 2021)

These are 2  of the wild horses that lived on my daughter's mountain in Spain... owned by a neighbour about a KM away....


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 27, 2021)

These are just some horses which graze near the road in our nearby town...


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 1, 2021)

Me last year on a very cold frosty morning with my neighbours'  horse..


----------



## Lewkat (Mar 5, 2021)

Horses are truly magnificent animals.  I'd like one as a pet, but where I live that's impossible.  I do live near horse country, where many people have horses for competition such as dressage, etc.  Also riding to the  foxes, although it is not the real McCoy anymore, but just enacting it out.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## SmoothSeas (Sep 30, 2021)

A zorse is the offspring of a zebra stallion and a horse mare. This cross is also called a zebrose, zebrula, zebrule, or zebra mule. The rarer reverse pairing is sometimes called a hebra, horsebra, zebret, zebrinny, or zebra hinny. Like most other animal hybrids, the zorse is sterile.

​


----------



## Lewkat (Sep 30, 2021)




----------



## WheatenLover (Sep 30, 2021)




----------



## Lewkat (Sep 30, 2021)

WheatenLover said:


>


How light that horse is on his hooves.  What a delight to watch.  Rider was easy on the eyes too.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## Shero (Oct 1, 2021)

Very nice thread 

Also called the Horse of the Sea, the white horses of Camargue in Southern France attract tourists and professional photographers from all over the world. They come to see them playing in the water during sunrise and sunsets. To ride one of these horses is unforgettable!






The British car company Rolls Royce love the horses so much they name one of their cars Camargue!


----------



## WheatenLover (Oct 1, 2021)

The horse is Blue Hors Matine.  After she was retired from dressage, she suffered a paddock accident. One of her front legs was broken at the knee and she had to be euthanized.

When we first moved here, we were going to rent a house that came with horses -- five (IIRC) fully intact Clydesdales, plus a bunch of miniature horses. The landlord wanted me to take over caring for the horses - the biggest ones I've ever seen -- and I didn't know a thing about it. Just no.  I did know that stalls have to be mucked out, and horses exercised and fed. I figured between learning  how to do it, and actually doing it, we should have gotten a large chunk off the rent (maybe all of it). They are about 16-18 hands and weigh up to 2200 lbs. The Budweiser horses are even bigger. No pre-novice, IMO, should be handling those horses. In fact, no pre-novice should be handling horses alone.

The anatomy on the Clydesdales was such a shock that I covered my daughter's eyes to keep her from seeing it. Of course, that didn't work. One cannot usher one's daughter through life with her eyes covered.

Back in the day, I used to make my young stepdaughters cover their eyes when we stopped at a light at which the KKK, dressed in their sheets, were fundraising. Now that was important to me. I didn't want them to see those vile people. This was in the early 80s!


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 1, 2021)

One day years ago, I went to see a movie of which there were several. I saw one called "The Black Stallion". I choose that one to check out. It remains one of my favorite movies. I really fell for the beauty and and intelligence of that horse and the the boy's relationship with him.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 1, 2021)

One day years ago, I went to see a movie of which there were several. I saw one called "The Black Stallion". I choose that one to check out. It remains one of my favorite movies. I really fell for the beauty and and intelligence of that horse and the boy's relationship with him.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 1, 2021)




----------

